
Seven-Inch Tablets Are Just Plain Wrong - showngo
http://brooksreview.net/2010/09/seven-inch/
======
evo_9
No they aren't. I don't want or need it to fit into my pocket - that's what my
iphone is for. I want a larger iPod Touch that isn't too big to read in bed
with one hand.

